# RCS tank with small white moving dot



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm new in keeping RCS in a 4.2 gallons tank with some plant for about 2 weeks. All RCS doing well and the water temp I keep it at 27-28 degree. But now my tank start to having some small white moving dot, it's for sure a living thing. My friend ask me to keep some small fish to clear them out, but now my RCS tank already got baby shrimp inside so I dun wan to keep small fish as it might eat up the baby. I would like to know how can i remove it without putting fish inside there. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

You may have scuds, daphnia, or some other micro invert. In an normal tank, the fish will naturally gobble these guys up if one slips in. In a shrimp tank, they have no natural predator.

Me personally, I'd let it go and see if it becomes a problem. Scuds reproduce sexually, so you need two for them to be a problem. Daphnia on the other had have the option to reproduce asexually, so just one is all it take. Anything that you put in to eat the stowaway WILL also eat the shrimp. To a fish they're all just food. Luckilly, RCS reproduce with such vigor in a shrimp only thank, that in a few months you'll have so many shrimp you won't know what to do with them anyways.


----------



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

Thx Tugg, so there is no way to remove it unless putting some fish inside it right? so i think i have to live with it. Thx q.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Could be seed shrimp. .. they are harmless


----------



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

countryboy12484 said:


> Could be seed shrimp. .. they are harmless


Are they a type of shrimp? although they are harmless but it don't look present in the tank...

Is there a way to remove them 100% without putting fish in? Thx q.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nope... I gave up on that lol... and yes they are a tiny type of shrimp... I just siphon as meany as I can when I do water changes. .. try not to over feed that helps too


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

My current plan is to set up a new tank move my shrimp and gas them out with co2


----------

